# Not running on wheel??? Help!



## alexdud25

I've looked all over this message board since I adopted my ShadowBaby and can't find anything so here's my issue:

ShadowBaby is nearly 4 months old, eats great, loves to cuddle,great with baths and nail clippings, and all around doing great. The only thing we are missing is running on his wheel. It is never dirty, I've never caught him doing it even when I wake up with him to watch his nighttime activity. I've tried placing him in the wheel and mimicking the action and he wants nothing to do with it! 

Anyone else experience this? I'm not sure what to do!


----------



## PJM

You can put a little bit of flour on the wheel. That way you know for sure if he's used it or not. My girl Zoey keeps a clean wheel. Sometimes they are just more covert about using the wheel. 
If he's not using it, there could be a few reasons why. Some hedgies like it to be completely dark or they won't wheel. Some like the tilt of the wheel to be a certain way. Hmmm. I know there are other things, but can't remember what they are. 
Well, that will give you a place to start, anyway. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Puffers315

PJM is right on the possible tilt and or the darkness. My boy Loki will -not- wheel if there is even a breath of light coming into his cage, and actually my girl Hester is starting to be the same way ever since they had their own room (for almost a month and then got evicted).

Is this a new wheel and did he have a wheel before?

If he's never had a wheel before, sometimes it can take time for them to catch on, some hogs it might take a few days to a week or even in extreme a month, they're usually freaked out at first by the movement. Others will jump on like they've done it all their lives (Hester, heh).

What I did with my first hog Vera, who never had a wheel, was place her on the wheel and then hold a hard cover book in front of her, she'd of course sniff for a way out, but then she'd start walking on it. She never really got into it, and passed shortly after. My Loki was is an avid wheeler, he had to be shown the Carolina Storm wheel was a wheel, he utterly ignore it mainly because I kept the comfort wheel he had in, and when I took it out he stopped wheeling. Again I put him on it and held a book to keep him on it, of course he caught on quickly.

If he's had a wheel and just isn't using this, I would also try the book deal. Of course its not the best method and if the hog is skiddish or stresses easy, I don't recommend it, or at least watch and if they really want off, let'em off.

But if he's had a wheel, I'd check the tilt and definitely try out the total darkness, I had Loki a month before I realized he needed the darkness, before that I thought it was dark enough with what little light is in my room.

And if you don't by chance have flour, same kind of trick, put something light (like a chunk of fleece) on top of the wheel, and if its on the ground there's a good chance he's wheeling (or squeezed himself under it like many do and caused it to roll).


----------



## PJsMom

PJ doesnt mind a little bit of the light from the outside..he keeps wheeling..but as soon as i walk in...he stops! just stares at me...gets off and goes into his box then comes out when i leave..the nerve! lol he's like out ma!


----------



## alexdud25

I think the wheel his Daddy bought him is too small! 

:roll: That would explain it!


----------



## nikki

You need at least a 12 inch wheel for a hedgie.


----------



## alexdud25

Bought a new one! Should be here in a few days


----------



## hedgieguide

I know this case isn't particular to yours, but when my female (gotten from a reputable breeder who does not introduce their hedgehogs to wheels) had babies, I held one of them back because I cried when my friends took the other two. XD Anyway, she wasn't exposed, and would never run. However, her daughter (who lived in the same cage as its huuuuugggeee) would. But, I did have to introduce her to it while she was young. It was like.. six/seven weeks of age that I sat her on the wheel and she actually used it. And when she got off, I set her right back on, and helped with the walking motion forward. (I wouldn't do this too hard, but you know, tilt it forward, and they should adjust to the change in balance, etc.) 

To make a long story short, its a huge wheel, but she would only use it.. and she used it a lot! Finally, I looked into the cage one night and her momma had jumped inside the wheel and was running along side her. It was soooo cute, and I was shocked! because she never ran on one before. So, I think watching her daughter use the wheel clicked in her mind that a wheel = fun, exercise & can take up a whole evening. ;p I'm prettying certain that the act of running on a wheel is something learned, and not instinctively inherited... so just show them/have something show them. ;p

In another case, I have a jumbo giant boy, who is getting too big for his wheel, so I'm going to have to upgrade his wheel size. :lol:


----------



## alexdud25

hedgieguide- that's a cute story! 

I'm so anxious for the new wheel to come in!!!!


----------



## packrat

I've had my hedgie for 7 days now and he has not ran on his wheel yet. He's 7 weeks old. Is this normal? I've tried to get him to stay on it and he gets so scared of it so I haven't tried in a few days. I don't want him to get fat.


----------



## Puffers315

If he's never had a wheel, then yes, he hasn't figured it out. Just give him some time, and if he's scared of it big time, don't do my book thing described above, it'll probably make him more scared of it, and he may never try it. Don't worry about him getting fat just yet, if you got the time let him run about the room for a good amount of time, its the same as wheeling, just under supervision.


----------



## hercsmom

When we first got Herc, I put his wheel in his cage and assumed he would know what to do with it (he came from a petstore and never had a wheel before). But he wouldn't touch it. After about a week, when I put him back in his cage after cuddle time, I put him back on the wheel. He would just sit there. So I turned the wheel just a little, so he had to walk forward. I did this with him for a couple of minutes, he would take a couple of steps, I would turn the wheel some more, until he got bored and jumped off and ran into his pigloo.

When I woke up the next morning, the wheel was COVERED in poop! My hubby had heard him wheeling throughout the night, and he wheeled for several hours. Now, I can't get him to stop. :lol: Maybe your little guy just needs to be shown how the wheel works?


----------



## hercsmom

They do catch on super fast!


----------



## hedgieguide

hercsmom said:


> So I turned the wheel just a little, so he had to walk forward. I did this with him for a couple of minutes, he would take a couple of steps, I would turn the wheel some more, until he got bored and jumped off and ran into his pigloo.


Exactly what I did for my female. =) You show them it spins, and its meant to be walked on because it can spin, and its safe to run on, and they usually click the message. Kinda the same with litter training. Put it under the wheel, use a different substrate, and if any accidents happen outside the pan/wheel, just put it in the pan. =)

Sure, maybe they don't play fetch, or can roll over on command, but they're not stupid creatures either!

So if you still have wheel problems, put them on the wheel, and tip it forward (and the hedgehog will try and regain balance and walk forward) rinse and repeat! I'm glad someone else did this and it worked for them too =)


----------



## alexdud25

HE DID IT!!! I placed him in his new wheel and after a bit of coaxing he was walking along! I woke him from a nap so that's probably why he didn't run but he wheeled for a good 5 minutes before getting off and curling up for a nap!!! Unfortunately, I also got to clean my first wheel :shock: 


Question: what do y'all use to clean up a dirty wheel? A rag with just water? Or maybe a Clorox wipe? 

I used a rag and water this time but was just wondering what's easiest


----------



## susanaproenca

I use a 50/50 vinegar solution, just spray on the wheel, leave it on for a couple of minutes and wipe it down with paper towel. It works great. And, of course, eventually the wheel gets a nice scrub in the sink.


----------



## PJM

Clorox wipes are too harsh & very smelly. Wouldn't be a good idea to use them.

*Edited to add* Yayy! He used it. A messy wheel is always a good problem to have. Like being too cute or having too much money. :lol:


----------



## LarryT

PJM said:


> A messy wheel is always a good problem to have. Like being too cute or having too much money. :lol:


  :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dita-rainblood

Does it matter what time in the day I should train them to try the wheel .my won't go she sniff it and goes under it


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

Dita-rainblood said:


> Does it matter what time in the day I should train them to try the wheel .my won't go she sniff it and goes under it


This thread is more than 5 years old, please check the dates before posting and start your own thread with your questions.


----------



## itsmeleet

Hi! Sorry I just had a quick question. My hedgehog is four months and I recently switched her cage to a sterilite tote but since then she doesn't want to roam and stays in her blanket on not on the wheel. Is this because of her new environment or is something wrong ? She doesn't eat a lot since I switched her cages.


----------



## nikki

This thread is from 2010 . Please dont post on old threads. Start your own thread with your questions.


----------

